# Rele para alarma k9 mundial ss



## hakon (Oct 13, 2007)

otra ves preguntando.

bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente. resulta que instale un alarma a mi corsa (k9 mundial ss). el asunto es que cuando me la instalaron no me conectaron la opción para que al desactivar la alarma (abrir los pestillos del auto) se encienda la luz del interior. ahora quiero instalarla pero a ver si me pueden ayudar un poco. les dejo un diagrama que trae el manual de la alarma. a ver si me dicen como se hace .

la pregunta es

Que relee necesito? y como me conecto a la luz.?




muchas gracias y espero que alguien me pueda ayudar.

pd: se que el cable que viene de la alarma encargado de esta funcion es es el negro con blanco pero mi duda es a que "pata" del relee lo conecto y después de cual "pata" salgo .? debo puentear alguna? me sirve un relee de 4 patas como el que se usa para los neblineros, bocinas, etc .

HAKON


----------



## thors (Oct 16, 2007)

busca en   http://www.the12volt.com/relays/relays.asp  para que conoscas los reles y en
http://www.the12volt.com/relays/page4.asp#lf1     (salida negativa) tienes un ejemplo 

saludos


----------



## hakon (Oct 16, 2007)

muchas gracias te pasaste 

una sola consulta como se si mi auto es ( + ) o ( - ) . me sirve un probador de corriente?


si hago tierra y toco el cable y la luz no enciende es negativo, si enciende es positivo no?


----------



## thors (Oct 16, 2007)

no se cual probador mencionas 

pero la prueba de la ampolleta es infalible .solo preocupate de probar con la ampolleta mas pequeña que tengas ,porque en este caso probaras directamente de una tarjeta electronica y  no quieres dañarla . te recominedo que uses las ampolletas que todos conocen como piojito  y como maximo la del domo .  


creo que en algunos locales venden algo similar a un atornillador de neon con un cable para 
probar 

saludin   corsero   y aki tamos


----------



## hakon (Oct 16, 2007)

muchas gracias a todos lo que postiaron gracias THORS te pasaste lo que me post me sirvió mucho es mas hice el mismo circuito (para accionar con ( - ) ) y quedo filete muchas gracias


----------



## thors (Oct 17, 2007)

Felicidades y bien venido al mundo de los electrones


----------

